# A.O. Smith EC-40



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

Where in the heck can you find these at online?


I need 70 of them.



Single Phase, 240volt, Dual 4.5kw elements.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you talked to your local supplier? Alot of them can even setup a special account for a big job so you can track the costs better. With 70 heaters I am sure they will work out a better deal on them.


----------

